# Where to go from here



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

I've finished the screen wall treatment and filled the windows for now. Used 1" OC703 on the screen wall, covered with black speaker fabric. Window inserts are 2" OC703 covered with the same fabric. It blocks light fairly well.










The only room treatment I have thus far is the screen wall. It added a better look to the room as well as clearing up the sound a bit. 

My plan is to do velvet curtains across the large window on the right of the seating and a mirror of that on the opposite wall between the AV rack and the door to the closet area. (I plan on putting a flat panel TV of 30-42" wall mounted behind that left velvet curtain as well.)

What kind of acoustic benefit, if any will the velvet curtains provide? They are in the direct area of the L/R first reflections.

Should I have the curtains go all the way to the screen wall? (cover AV rack-will have a smoked glass door soon).

I also plan on doing a 1-2" ceiling panel for the center speaker. Thoughts? How large?

I also plan on doing a 2" panel on the face of the vertical side of the soffit facing the screen closest to the screen. (the soffit the projector is anchored in). 

I may stop there. I don't want absorption panels all over the room, and the rear of my room is diffuse enough as it is. 

Thoughts? Any more pics needed?:scratch:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Between 1" on the front, curtains on the sides, and presumably carpeted floors, you have an overabundance of upper mid/high frequency absorption and basically no bass control. You need to work in some bass control into the room. Potentially false soffits where the side walls and ceiling meet.

Yes - you'll definitely need a panel for the center channel with it that close to the ceiling. You're certainly getting a lot of boundary related bass anomalies in the frequency response.

Bryan


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

bpape said:


> Between 1" on the front, curtains on the sides, and presumably carpeted floors, you have an overabundance of upper mid/high frequency absorption and basically no bass control. You need to work in some bass control into the room. Potentially false soffits where the side walls and ceiling meet.
> 
> Yes - you'll definitely need a panel for the center channel with it that close to the ceiling. You're certainly getting a lot of boundary related bass anomalies in the frequency response.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan,

Are bass traps mandatory in every room? I guess I've read different thoughts on that between you, Erksine, Winer, etc.... 

I have my subs EQ'd through a DCX2496. I may add another 1 or 2 on the side walls down the road-Geddes theory I think for the bass, but my response curve and output now is good per REW...

Carpet (and thickest pad available) is run from front of room to bar area, then rear of room is tile.

I debated front tri-corner traps, but with the AV rack where it is to have mirror traps they would only be approx 6 inches deep in those corners-negating any benefit?

I have thought of the wall-ceiling junction. Running traps from the front soffit to the screen wall at the ceiling wall junction (triangle shaped wedge..)
---Would you suggest this? 

I could also run one horizontally from wall to wall on the face of the soffit vertical edge facing the screen..suggested?

Since this isn't a dedicated room, I'm looking for solutions that would be easily removed and not a permanent fixture if and when we move in 5,8,10 years.....unless that is the wrong thinking to all reading...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

While you may have tamed the frequency response, you've still not addressed the decay time imbalance. Look at the waterfall plots of your room and see what they look like up to about 200Hz. 

6" in the corners is better than nothing - certainly better than 1"

Bryan


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

bpape said:


> While you may have tamed the frequency response, you've still not addressed the decay time imbalance. Look at the waterfall plots of your room and see what they look like up to about 200Hz.
> 
> 6" in the corners is better than nothing - certainly better than 1"
> 
> Bryan


Sounds good. I may build out those corner 703 pieces soon then....it doesn't matter if for instance the right front corner has a 12" deep one, but the left at its most is 6" due to constraints?

Also may make a giant 1-2" 703 panel for the ceiling-covering wall to wall. The video guys think it should be done, and I wouldn't think it would hurt anything?

Would those be changes you would make sooner than later?

I'll have to get my Audyssey mic figured out so I can use that instead of my friends ECM8000 so I can run REW/waterfalls without his help.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would keep the left and right symmetric. 

Up to you on the ceiling. Again, it's just adding a lot more surface area that's primarily mid and high frequency absorbing.

Bryan


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

bpape said:


> I would keep the left and right symmetric.
> 
> Up to you on the ceiling. Again, it's just adding a lot more surface area that's primarily mid and high frequency absorbing.
> 
> Bryan


Wouldn't adding that on the ceiling and soffit act as large broadband absorbers? Effective down to 150-200 Hz or so if applied correctly? 

*Or would it be beneficial to add a 10-12" deep wedge running from soffit to screen wall at the ceiling/wall intersection?*

I certainly don't want to make the room TOO dead for HF, but I'd think I would definitely need a panel for the center-considering everything.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

150-200 yes. But I don't consider that broadband. I want something that will go down into the 40's to deal with the sub. The soffits could do that if built thick enough.

Bryan


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

bpape said:


> 150-200 yes. But I don't consider that broadband. I want something that will go down into the 40's to deal with the sub. The soffits could do that if built thick enough.
> 
> Bryan


In your op, what thickness would be desired? :scratch:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The soffit will go down there to a certain extent. 12" square would be better. It was primarily the 2" on the ceiling I was referring to. I would just do reflections and close to the speaker for boundary interactions instead of the whole thing.

Bryan


----------

